# Remote Car Starter



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

debkal said:


> On the key fobe there is the arrow button which I figured was the remote car starter but when I push it nothing happens. Is this something that has to be programmed? Any suggestions?:question:


You have to push the lock button first, then hold the start button for 3 or 4 seconds and if your car has it, it will start


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

You need to press the "Door Lock" button on the remote first, then hold down the auto start button until the car starts. Even if the doors are already locked, you still need to press the door lock.


----------



## debkal (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks! I will try that in the morning. Fall is coming and I hate getting into a cold car.:goodjob:


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I was told to hit the lock button twice so the horn sounds, then hold the start button. You could also start it from the onstar remotelink app on your phone.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Macman said:


> I was told to hit the lock button twice so the horn sounds, then hold the start button. You could also start it from the onstar remotelink app on your phone.


you don't need to hit the lock button twice. your neighbours probably hate you early in the morning


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Why people feel the need to respond with an answer after the answer has already been given is strange.


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

Macman said:


> I was told to hit the lock button twice so the horn sounds, then hold the start button. You could also start it from the onstar remotelink app on your phone.


Macman,

Does your Onstar remote link app seem to take for ever to process a command after inputting the pin? My app seems to spin FOREVER after I hit any of the Remote buttons in the app. It's a great feature but never works like in the tv commercial. lol


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Yes, it takes FOREVER.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how many times you can use the remote start, 2000? 5000? times or how long they usually last?


----------



## JNovak56 (Apr 13, 2011)

*double answers*



getblended said:


> Why people feel the need to respond with an answer after the answer has already been given is strange.


It happens when 2 people are responding at the same time. Whoever posts first, gets top spot.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

The remote start can be used forever. There is no limit on it. Also the remote app takes time for authentication only. Nothing to do with sending the signal/response time. Try using another command right after you get a response to your first command and it will happen immediately as the authentication has been done. If you wait it will have to go through the procedure again and take time.


----------

